# yellow hybrids



## monocotman (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi there,

a few photos to follow of yellow flowered hybrids now available.
This first photo shows three different grexes.
Front left is a mystery - it was bought as 'Florence' ( Gisela x fasciolatum), but this should have red flowers so I'm thinking it is another 'wrong 'un.
Front right is Victoria( pubescens x fasciolatum) and at the back is Sunny ( calceolus x fasciolatum).
They're all flowering early ( beginning of May for me in the UK) due to the influence of the species parent fasciolatum.
Also all very vigorous and fairly low growing - again down to fasciolatum.
I'll now post some individual flower photos,

Regards,

David


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice group shot! Keep them coming!


----------

